# Which DVD writer to buy .?



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel my dvd writer is dead .

And i actually disconnected my LG dvd writer from my desktop some time back , bcoz i bought a new 1tb hdd and had only 2 sata ports , one of which was already occupied by a 160GB HDD . So i disconnected the optical drive and connected my 1TB HDD to it .

A month after that i tried to connect the optical drive by disconnecting the 160gb HDD , but it wasn't reading dvd's , though it was reading some cds but no dvds .

I then tried to connect the dvd writer to my laptop via USB ( thru an internal to external SATA drive casing ) today , and used a lens cleaner cd ( with brushes & a liquid ) to try and clean the writers lens . After that , still it reads a few cds , but no dvd's .

It has been almost 2 years since i bought it but i rarely used to burd dvd's , just some reading cd/dvd , that's all . So can writer fail even if it not used much .?


So my question is Can a DVD writer be repaired in the market .? And does a writer has different lenses for CD's & DVD's .? Can the lens be replaced .? 

Or should i buy a new one .? Plz help .....

If yes , which one to buy .? LG/Sony/Asus .?

I've posted a poll , please vote your choice .


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 20, 2012)

GO FOR Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive BEST BUDGET DVD WRITER LASTS FOR YEARS MY PERSONAL EXPERIANCE
HERE IS THE LINK

Flipkart: Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive: Internal Optical Drive


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am using samsung dvd writer for 3 years..
go for it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

oh well. Get the Asus Dvd Drive.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay , I heard that LG were good . I actually used 2 LG writers in 5 yrs . 

Weird that within 2 yrs of my current LG writer i burned less than 50 dvd's only . So can the lens go dead in that case too .? :O


And now many ppl recommend Asus . Is Asus really that good and even better than LG .?

One thing I'm concernerd about Asus is that Asus does not have service center so the product is RMA via distributor , where most probably we end up getting a refurbished . 

While LG has dedicated service centers which repair and in some cases replace the writer with in new one within warranty .

So which is better then Asus or LG .?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

WEll, you know there is not much difference among all the brands. Give this thread a read 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150384-dvd-drive.html


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 20, 2012)

I m having similar problems for my LG DVD writer,
even if its only a month old!!
I wil definitely not recommend LG to anyone..
I ve heard SONY is the best in DVD writers.. give it a try..


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> WEll, you know there is not much difference among all the brands. Give this thread a read
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150384-dvd-drive.html



i have been asus for 8 years without any issues so close your eyes and get one its cheaper also and you get world class components


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> I m having similar problems for my LG DVD writer,
> even if its only a month old!!
> I wil definitely not recommend LG to anyone..
> I ve heard SONY is the best in DVD writers.. give it a try..



But ppl say that Sony have problem reading some discs . 

Asus vs LG is my choice . Plz vote.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2012)

even i would recommend sony, because i've been using one for the past 2-3 yrs without any apparent hiccups. but asus can also be suggested, you could well try, though i dont have any experience with their DVD writers.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsung is great!  go ahead for it!


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Asus all the way: Newegg.com - CD Burners, DVD Burners


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

What about Asus service if something gets wrong within warranty .?

So do they get replaced with new ones as LG does.?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

It will be replaced by rashi peripherals, except rashi kolkata which sucks and will cause hassles, rashi is fine elsewhere.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

I live in Indore , so may'be it'll be fine here . 

And how does newegg having many reviews for Asus suggest that it is the best .?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> I live in Indore , so may'be it'll be fine here .
> 
> And how does newegg having many reviews for Asus suggest that it is the best .?


Better Product = More happy users = More good review(like the legendary E8400), while faulty products are voted down to oblivion, new egg user reviews are best way to judge the quality of a hardware, has never failed me.


----------



## erogat (Feb 22, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> I m having similar problems for my LG DVD writer,
> even if its only a month old!!
> I wil definitely not recommend LG to anyone..
> I ve heard SONY is the best in DVD writers.. give it a try..



Hi, I have a peculiar problem with my 4 year old LG DVD writer, it reads/writes only DVDs not CDs. It just fails to detect any kind of CD but happily detects any DVD Seeing this issue since past one year.
Can someone pls point out what could be the reason?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used Lite-On, Asus, HP and Samsung. All of them worked fine. I recently bought the Asus 24B3ST locally for 1k. Actually i was looking for the Lite-On iHAS624 as it has LightScribe with Label Tag feature. As this very model was not available here so i settled with Asus. And even if you fail to find this very model of Lite-On then i suggest you to get the Asus 24B3LT instead of the ST model as it has LightScribe. All the other features are same. 
AFAIK only Asus comes with Retail pack. Other brands come with OEM packs mostly and you will find very less retail packs.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you do with Lightscribe, I mean are the dvds even available here?


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay . Is there any limitation on how efficiently the drive can read scratched discs .?

Like Sony drives are said not to be able to read certain types of discs . And LG drives are known to read almost all types of discs and even scratched discs . Are Asus drives also that good in reading discs especially poor and scratched ones .?

Plz reply ...

EDIT : Even after repeated attempts by me to clean my old dvd writer including cleaning the lens thru lens cleaning kit , it reads CD's just f9 , but as soon as i insert dvd's it pops a dialog saying , how do you like to use this disk : Like a USB / Flash drive or like a Cd/DVD drive . I've connected my dvd drive to my laptop via an internal to external drive kit with usb .

So is the drive dead after all .?

And Where can i get Asus DRW-24B3ST for the cheapest online .?

It is 1126 on flipkart . Plz suggest ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

All DVD writers are gr8...& have pros & cons...

but buy the one which is mostly recommended.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay . Is there any limitation on how efficiently the drive can read scratched discs .?
> 
> Like Sony drives are said not to be able to read certain types of discs . And LG drives are known to read almost all types of discs and even scratched discs . Are Asus drives also that good in reading discs especially poor and scratched ones .?
> 
> ...


Its a good price, get it, and no, reading scratched discs is not a prerequisite for drives, asus read dvds fine.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its a good price, get it, and no, reading scratched discs is not a prerequisite for drives, asus read dvds fine.



Okay , that means Asus will read all types of discs as efficiently as my LG did right .? Decided to go for Asus bcoz most ppl referred it . 

And does the Asus drive comes with the SATA data cable and power cable .?

And can i connect it via a PCI to SATA card instead of directly connecting it to the sata port on my motherboard .


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

Get *this* eyes closed


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Get *this* eyes closed



Did you get a bill also along with that from Flipkart .?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup bill is there along with 1 year warranty


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay , that means Asus will read all types of discs as efficiently as my LG did right .? Decided to go for Asus bcoz most ppl referred it .
> 
> And does the Asus drive comes with the SATA data cable and power cable .?
> 
> And can i connect it via a PCI to SATA card instead of directly connecting it to the sata port on my motherboard .


Yes, it comes with those adapters, and yes, you can connect it to sata card.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yup bill is there along with 1 year warranty



Did it came with the SATA data cable and power cable .?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Did it came with the SATA data cable and power cable .?



Yes.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes.



The power cable included with the writer is a Sata power cable right .?

But i do have IDE power outlet from my PSU , so do i need an IDE to SATA power converter .??


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Did it came with the SATA data cable and power cable .?



Yes.All accessories are there


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes.All accessories are there



The power cable included with the writer is a Sata power cable right .?

But i do have IDE power outlet from my PSU , so do i need an IDE to SATA power converter .??


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> The power cable included with the writer is a Sata power cable right .?
> 
> But i do have IDE power outlet from my PSU , so do i need an IDE to SATA power converter .??


It comes with a Molex to Sata power cable, so no worries there, all PSUs have molex.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> It comes with a Molex to Sata power cable, so no worries there, all PSUs have molex.




Alright , Just ordered from Flipkart 

Thnx a ton for ol your help


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I just received the Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner which i ordered from Flipkart .

But to my surprise it did not contain the sata cable nor the molex power cable . The package only contains the dvd burner and a CD with screws . That's it .

You told that it contains Sata cable and molex power cable right .?

Then why isn't it not there .? Should i contact flipkart about this .? 

Plz reply asap .... :/


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

I replied to your PM, I think they changed the package, mine contained the cables, both of them, I'm going to purchase another soon, locally, I'll let you know if it has the cables in them.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine did not have the SATA or molex cable included (DRW-24B1ST, more than a year old now and still going strong).

The packages keep changing from time to time. My HP dvd1260i (which developed a tray problem after a year) came with both cables. My friend recent bought the same drive, turned out it came without these cables and the drive itself had been revised (The tray was changed, the firmware was different and the chipset was changed, the drive had reached revision B). It works better than my revision A drive did (faster writes).


----------

